

65000 is the cap for H-1B visa for 2014  - ddehghan
http://www.uscis.gov/portal/site/uscis/menuitem.5af9bb95919f35e66f614176543f6d1a/?vgnextoid=f537eff29cb6d310VgnVCM100000082ca60aRCRD&vgnextchannel=68439c7755cb9010VgnVCM10000045f3d6a1RCRD

======
gjvc
not 65536?

